# UBKC???



## checalas (Nov 29, 2011)

what do you guys think about this registry do any of you know more info about it? ???


----------



## SMiGGs (Jul 6, 2011)

Coo story bro


----------



## checalas (Nov 29, 2011)

http://www.ubkc.org/

this is theyre website


----------



## SMiGGs (Jul 6, 2011)

Its a new registry that accepts dogs that arent accepted in the ABKC.


----------



## checalas (Nov 29, 2011)

is that the only difference? would you stick with the ABKC to register american bullies?


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

It is a garbage registry started for one's own personal gain because of a falling out between two people. They didn't start it for the dogs trust that.


----------



## SMiGGs (Jul 6, 2011)

checalas said:


> is that the only difference? would you stick with the ABKC to register american bullies?


Everyone is sticking with UKC even though bully's meet none of the APBT standards.

ABKC will accept your UKC paperwork.

I would only stick with ABKC for bullies.


----------

